# my shrimps are berried!!!!



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm soo happy! i bought my shrimp last week and thought i'd have to wait awhile for them to get berried. then last night i noticed 3 of them had little eggs in their belly!!!!! how long does it take for the eggs to turn into baby shrimp?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on what kind of shrimp they are.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

its the yellow ones, i think they're called neocaridina. i read that gestation is 30 days, does that mean 30 days before they lay the eggs or 30 days before the eggs hatch? pls excuse the newb questions!  oh and after i found the 3 berried shrimps, i also found 1 dead one  no idea why she died...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

the eggs will hatch after about 4 weeks, and baby shrimp are gonna be scattered everywhere. After a day or so, they'll wander around like their parents. mother died because they become weak due to pregnancy. Most sensitive to temp change and nitrates as well as pH to some extent. Just need to be careful with the water changes. Good luck.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

